# Microsoft Office XP Small Business- missing sberet.msi file



## csmith

Computer: Dell Latitude Laptop
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition

Originally, my computer came with Microsoft Office XP Small Business (Word, Publisher, Excel, Outlook) already pre-installed. A few months ago, I installed the Microsoft Professional 2007 Trial on my computer with only the Access Database components of it. Everything operated fine together for about 3 months. I decided to remove Professional 2007, as I no longer needed it. After I did this, when I attempt to access any of the Offie XP Small Business programs, such as Word, it gives an error message saying that I need to put in a cd. After I select cancel, it gives me another error message saying that I am missing an sberet.msi file.

As this computer came with Office XP Small Business already installed, I have no disks for it. Is there a way that I can obtain the sberet.msi file, or fix this problem in another way?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## soccerdude

Not too sure but maybe a System Restore might help.


----------



## patrickv

you will need that disk, i highly doubt a system restore will work.
and you cannot just take the *sberet.msi* off the cd because after that you will probably need other cab files.

cheers mate


----------



## BluePlum

Dont no but maby it will work.

Start--Control panel--add/remove programs--Microsofr Office 2003--Change--repair.


----------



## csmith

Thanks for all your help! I had tried the system restore and repairing Office 2003 under control panel already, and neither had worked. However, I was able to contact the company who sold the computer and locate the original disks. With these I completely reinstalled Office 2003 and now it is working properly again. Once again, thanks for offering your assistance!


----------

